# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Years in the Making- Al Sharpton condemns knockout attacks

## DonGlock26

> *Al Sharpton condemns ‘knockout’ attacks*
> 
>                          By Georgett Roberts and Michael Gartland
>             November 23, 2013 | 6:24pm
> 
> 
> 
> Rev. Al Sharpton condemned “knockout” attacks Saturday but stopped short of calling for marches against the brutal hate crimes.
>  “This kind of behavior is deplorable and must be condemned by all  us,” he said at his weekly National Action Network meeting in Harlem.  “We would not be silent if it was the other way around. We cannot be  silent or in any way reluctant to confront it when it is coming from our  own community.”
> ...



Notice that this ass clown has been silent while white men were murdered by black teens playing the knock out game but now that Jews were attacked in NYC, Al Sharpton had finally been shamed into condemning what black teens have been doing for at least a two year reign of terror.

President Big Mouth is still remaining silent, but he wasn't silent,when he condemned a whole police department and claimed that the sucker-puncher Trayvon Martin could have been his dead thug son. 

The actions of these two race pimps have done lasting damage to race relations. They should have been trying to stop the lawlessness and fatherless hopelessness of the black community, but instead they have both enriched themselves by it.

----------

usfan (12-12-2013)

----------


## shaarona

> Notice that this ass clown has been silent while white men were murdered by black teens playing the knock out game but now that Jews were attacked in NYC, Al Sharpton had finally been shamed into condemning what black teens have been doing for at least a two year reign of terror.
> 
> President Big Mouth is still remaining silent, but he wasn't silent,when he condemned a whole police department and claimed that the sucker-puncher Trayvon Martin could have been his dead thug son. 
> 
> The actions of these two race pimps have done lasting damage to race relations. They should have been trying to stop the lawlessness and fatherless hopelessness of the black community, but instead they have both enriched themselves by it.


Jews aren't white men????????

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Jews aren't white men????????


No, they aren't according to certain groups on this forum.  OTOH, AFAIK, only one person has been killed by the Knockout game and that was an accident.  Not that it being an accident absolves the attackers from murder charges.

----------


## Calypso Jones

At least 7 people have died in the knockout game.  THAT we KNOW of.  Does claiming one death justify it in some way??   People are injured, and affected physically, emotionally, psychologically.    It is not right in any venue.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> At least 7 people have died in the knockout game.  THAT we KNOW of.  Does claiming one death justify it in some way??   People are injured, and affected physically, emotionally, psychologically.    It is not right in any venue.


All white men? 

Yes, those playing the knockout game are criminals and shooting one in self-defense or arresting the perps is fully justified.

----------


## Brewski

> Notice that this ass clown has been silent while white men were murdered by black teens playing the knock out game but now that Jews were attacked in NYC, Al Sharpton had finally been shamed into condemning what black teens have been doing for at least a two year reign of terror.
> 
> President Big Mouth is still remaining silent, but he wasn't silent,when he condemned a whole police department and claimed that the sucker-puncher Trayvon Martin could have been his dead thug son. 
> 
> The actions of these two race pimps have done lasting damage to race relations. They should have been trying to stop the lawlessness and fatherless hopelessness of the black community, but instead they have both enriched themselves by it.


Sharpton has to say something because of the blood still on his hands.  If it wasn't for that, he wouldn't say a word about his homeboys acting up.  Their carnage helps the left, so why would he say anything?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Jews aren't white men????????


Did I say that they weren't?

----------


## DonGlock26

> No, they aren't according to certain groups on this forum.  OTOH,* AFAIK, only one person has been killed* by the Knockout game and that was an accident.  Not that it being an accident absolves the attackers from murder charges.


Really? Which group?





> *1.
> 
> Three teens charged with killing Hoboken man in violent game of 'knockout,' authorities say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER 21, 2013,*
> 
> ...






> *Deadly 'knockout' game gains national prominence*
> 
> November 22, 2013
> 
> 
> *2.* *
> In the Syracuse case of Daniels,* he was beaten and stomped to death in May outside Los Amigos Market.
> A 16-year-old was found guilty of manslaughter, and his 13-year-old co-defendant pleaded guilty to assault, admitting he started the fatal beating by trying to knock out Daniels with a single punch.
> 
> ...






> *4.*
> *'Knockout game' widow tells of lonely life after husband's murder*
> 
> May 03, 2013
> 
> A so-called “game” in which teens sucker-punch people for fun is the reason Hoang Nguyen, 72, is dead, prosecutors say.
> And on Thursday, as Elex Murphy — the young man convicted of playing that deadly “game” — was sentenced to 55 years in prison, Yen Nguyen had a chance to speak about what losing her husband has meant for her life in America.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Apparently the myth of the Knockout Game is a media conspiracy....to sell more copy!   Ooooh, the irony.

* Alleged trend of 'knockout game' a myth
*


> Some news organizations are refuting the existence of an alleged phenomenon known as the "knockout game" that has been the subject of media warnings in recent weeks.According to reports by CNN, the _Today_ show, USA TODAY and others, the game takes place when young people randomly assault strangers in an attempt to knock them out with one punch.
> 
> The attacks are leading to arrests, more officers on the streets and warnings for vigilance among the public, law enforcement officials and victims advocates told USA TODAY. In New Haven, Conn., police spokesman David Hartman said police are investigating six incidents in the past month as possible "knockouts."
> 
> But* police officials in several cities where the attacks have been reported say the knockout game is an urban myth, and that attacks that have received recent attention in the media have been random assaults*, the _New York Times_ is reporting.
> 
> .....more


While there is a possibility that some kids have, indeed, latched on the media attention of this and are actually acting out the "game", random violence is more logical.  When in high school I saw a classmate get punched in that very manner by one of school bullies.  We were walking in one direction and him the other when he just punched the other kid.   Violent, wrong and harmful, but not a race war since both were white.

----------


## Brewski

> Apparently the myth of the Knockout Game is a media conspiracy....to sell more copy!   Ooooh, the irony.
> 
> * Alleged trend of 'knockout game' a myth
> *
> 
> While there is a possibility that some kids have, indeed, latched on the media attention of this and are actually acting out the "game", random violence is more logical.  When in high school I saw a classmate get punched in that very manner by one of school bullies.  We were walking in one direction and him the other when he just punched the other kid.   Violent, wrong and harmful, but not a race war since both were white.


So just a great big coincidence that black youths are exclusively targeting whites in these attacks all across the country.  



And with that, the white guilt contingent goes back to sleep, reassured that their favorite pet minority group would _never_ hurt them.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Yes, it's now a Police conspiracy!  Run!!!

----------


## Brewski

> Yes, it's now a Police conspiracy!  Run!!!


I'm sorry if the news of these attacks is inconvenient for your internal narrative that blacks are the victims of whites in society.  These black teens aren't calling their activity "polar bear hunting" for no reason.

----------


## patrickt

Whether it's a "game" a "fad" or just something going on like flash mobs robbing stores it has to be stopped. The backlash can be horrible.

----------

Gemini (12-04-2013)

----------


## RMNIXON

Sharpton got involved for one simple reason. Black youth were looking bad in the public eye, and too many people started to notice.

All too predictable!  :Geez:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Whether it's a "game" a "fad" or just something going on like flash mobs robbing stores it has to be stopped. The backlash can be horrible.


Let the backlash flow.  A few dead bodies will cause people to sort this out one way or another.  

Obviously the young punks perpetrating this violence are guilty of a crime regardless if it is either random violence or a "game".   People have a right to defend themselves.   If they do, some punks will be dead.  If the violence escalates, several people will be dead and the public at large will demand something be done.    That could mean more police patrols, community watch, more focus on gang control, longer sentences for intentional violence, etc. 

Either way,  in the end, cities will be able to manage most of the violence.

----------


## 007

> Apparently the myth of the Knockout Game is a media conspiracy....to sell more copy!   Ooooh, the irony.
> 
> * Alleged trend of 'knockout game' a myth
> *
> 
> While there is a possibility that some kids have, indeed, latched on the media attention of this and are actually acting out the "game", random violence is more logical.  When in high school I saw a classmate get punched in that very manner by one of school bullies.  We were walking in one direction and him the other when he just punched the other kid.   Violent, wrong and harmful, but not a race war since both were white.


It's not random.
It is feral blacks, whipped into a frenzy of racist hatred for whites by their obamessiah targeting those subhuman whites for violent murder.
only a fool would defend these racist crimes.

----------


## 007

The vast majority of race crimes in the USA involve racist feral black supremacists attacking whites.

Liberals have dehumanized whites to the point that many blacks feel that killing a white is not taking a human life.
thank Obama.

----------

Brewski (12-04-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> The vast majority of race crimes in the USA involve racist feral black supremacists attacking whites.
> 
> Liberals have dehumanized whites to the point that many blacks feel that killing a white is not taking a human life.
> thank Obama.


We can definitely thank him, but this has been a part of the progressive agenda for nearly 50 years.  Democrats have not carried the white vote since the mid 60's, so they became the enemy.

----------


## 007

> Let the backlash flow.  A few dead bodies will cause people to sort this out one way or another.  
> 
> Obviously the young punks perpetrating this violence are guilty of a crime regardless if it is either random violence or a "game".   People have a right to defend themselves.   If they do, some punks will be dead.  If the violence escalates, several people will be dead and the public at large will demand something be done.    That could mean more police patrols, community watch, more focus on gang control, longer sentences for intentional violence, etc. 
> 
> Either way,  in the end, cities will be able to manage most of the violence.


liberal cities are hunting down those who defend themselves from these savages.

----------


## Gemini

> Let the backlash flow.  A few dead bodies will cause people to sort this out one way or another.  
> 
> Obviously the young punks perpetrating this violence are guilty of a crime regardless if it is either random violence or a "game".   People have a right to defend themselves.   If they do, some punks will be dead.  If the violence escalates, several people will be dead and the public at large will demand something be done.    That could mean more police patrols, community watch, more focus on gang control, longer sentences for intentional violence, etc. 
> 
> Either way,  in the end, cities will be able to manage most of the violence.


Won't work because of this-




> liberal cities are hunting down those who defend themselves from these savages.


So when you punish people for defending themselves, others will take notice.  And then they will plot, and wait for the right time to strike.

And when that time comes, they will do so with vengeance, not justice.  They won't care, they'll just see it as thinning the herd of potential attackers.  And where there is one there is another.

White people everywhere are either ignorant and stupid, brainwashed and submissive, or quietly and methodically enraged.  It is the latter I am worried about.  A back lash will happen if this is not curbed soon enough.  And if this country has a whites vs. blacks throw down?

Well, it isn't going to look to good for the blacks - innocent or otherwise.  Whites won't care because they have been victimized for years, and punished by the law for defending themselves.  So I wouldn't count on my reliance in the legal venue.  Most of the perceived 'solution' is on the illegal menu.

And that worries me.  I don't want to live in a country where people are ready to fight and possibly kill each other over their race.

An intelligent perspective on the matter-

----------


## 007

> Won't work because of this-
> 
> 
> 
> So when you punish people for defending themselves, others will take notice.  And then they will plot, and wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> And when that time comes, they will do so with vengeance, not justice.  They won't care, they'll just see it as thinning the herd of potential attackers.  And where there is one there is another.
> 
> White people everywhere are either ignorant and stupid, brainwashed and submissive, or quietly and methodically enraged.  It is the latter I am worried about.  A back lash will happen if this is not curbed soon enough.  And if this country has a whites vs. blacks throw down?
> ...


An intelligent perspective is to challenge the black supremacist/liberal/Nambla/MSM notion that whites( creepy assed crackers/honkeys/subhumans) are phoney humans.
That crimes against whites are phoney.
Phoney.
The liberal word for inconvieniently factual!

----------


## patrickt

> Let the backlash flow.  A few dead bodies will cause people to sort this out one way or another.  
> 
> Obviously the young punks perpetrating this violence are guilty of a crime regardless if it is either random violence or a "game".   People have a right to defend themselves.   If they do, some punks will be dead.  If the violence escalates, several people will be dead and the public at large will demand something be done.    That could mean more police patrols, community watch, more focus on gang control, longer sentences for intentional violence, etc. 
> 
> Either way,  in the end, cities will be able to manage most of the violence.


And, it doesn't matter to you whether the few dead bodies are players or innocents?

Al Sharpton got involved because next to extortion, being a media whore is what he does.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> And, it doesn't matter to you whether the few dead bodies are players or innocents?


Of course it matters.  The problem is getting the public to recognize the problem.

Example.  The U.S. has had several terrorist attacks prior to 9/11.  The WTC itself was attacked in 1993.  All the experts knew it was only a matter of time before we were both hit again and before we had another devastating attack like Oklahoma City. 

If we'd invaded Afghanistan in August 2001, the public would have gone ballistic.   Same if the airline procedures enacted after 9/11 had been enacted a year earlier.  It took 9/11 in order for most people to recognize we had a serious threat on our hands.  

The problem of inner city gangs, a culture of violence combined with joblessness and other social problems have long been ignored.  The problems can be fixed but it's going to take money and effort.  Handouts are a band-aid, not a solution.  In fact, I think it was handouts that made the problem worse over time. 

Yes, I care very much about my country.  I also recognize human nature and understand that, sometimes, things have to play out for themselves before anything is done about them.

----------


## 007

Interesting how Al has broken step with the rest of the fanatics.
I thought it was all a myth Al?

----------


## JustPassinThru

Why would Starvin' Al Sharp-Tongue condemn it?

He conceived prototypes of this pastime.  The riots at Freddy's Fashion Mart - because he believed the owner was Jooish.

The Tawana Liar Brawley spectacle - where then-Fat Albert saw a chance to get on tevee; hang some ofay pigs, start riots and make Lovely Miss Tawana some money?  He be doin da Lord's Work there.

Now he wants to con-DEMM it.  WHY?

----------


## DonGlock26

He'd hadn't been in the news for a while.

----------


## patrickt

I think Al Sharpton and Sen. Reid are blood relatives.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> ...
> Yes, I care very much about my country...


I don't feel like I have a country.  I'm a _Stranger In A Strange Land_.  America doesn't really matter any more.

----------


## patrickt

I remember bitter frustration at the representatives of the police union bemoaning police brutality while at the same time doing everything possible, not just legally possible, to see that brutal police officers escaped punishment. That's Al Sharpton. When a thug gets shot and killed after launching a sucker punch, Al Sharpton will be in the lynch mob again.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I don't feel like I have a country.  I'm a _Stranger In A Strange Land_.  America doesn't really matter any more.


You're certainly not in the country of your youth, but no one ever is.  The only constant is impermanence.   The only place where the US remains the same is in old "Leave It to Beaver" and "Father Knows Best" reruns.  That version of America is an illusion and never really existed.  

The current one is better than the reality of the 1950s and 1960s, but far from perfect.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The current one is better than the reality of the 1950s and 1960s, but far from perfect.


How so?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Less chanced of being nuked for one thing. Free Internet porn for another.

----------

